# Cotton help



## Beta19 (Sep 8, 2008)

I know this is way off topic, but I knew if anybody could help me, someone on here could. Not far from my house, there is a farm that recently harvested cotton and I was driving by and stopped on the dirt road that went past and saw a little cluster of unprocessed cotton. I decided to pick it up because I thought it was cool and the farmer happened to see me pick up the little cluster and told me there was some cotton on the ground that was left over from when the trucks were loaded and if I wanted to take some, I could if I wanted to show it to someone who had never seen raw cotton or for whatever reason. He said it would go to waste, so I said what the heck. I collected a good trash bag full(Don't ask me why) and brought it home. It still has the seeds in it and has dirt and small debris in it. My question is what can I do with it? I want to keep it if I can. I don't plan to spin it or make clothes, maybe use it as stuffing for a homemade pillow. What would happen if I left the seeds in it? Things like that. I tried to find info about it on the internet, but only came to commercial help. I just think it is cool and want to keep it. Can anybody point me in the right direction as to where to get help.


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi,
How about local library or historical society? Any adult education classes such as fabrics/needlework where someone might know?

A most interesting project.

Richard.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

How about going back to the farm and asking them.


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

hewee,
yes ... good idea - much less roundabout than my suggestion!


----------



## Beta19 (Sep 8, 2008)

Well the thing is, I don't know where he lives. He does not live on the farm land where I obtained the fluffy gift. He happened to just be there at the time I came by.


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

Oh well ... how about my other suggestions?


----------



## Beta19 (Sep 8, 2008)

I'll look into that. I thought it would be fun to make a homade pillow with untampered fresh cotton. Maybe I still can.


----------



## kaligt55 (Jan 16, 2006)

I'll assume you looked on the internet? What to do with unprocessed cotton? If anything this post is there lol
kali


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Well it did sound good 1002richards till DorianVonRichter said he lucked out in seeing the guy.

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=unprocessed+cotton&btnG=Google+Search&aq=f&oq=

Plus you may want to read allergy of unprocessed cotton ? - MotheringDotCommune Forums


----------



## Beta19 (Sep 8, 2008)

Hewee, I read your link to the cotton allergy. I didn't see a percentage of people who get it. I did see where the people affected the most were people who handled unprocessed cotton. Since it is a small amount I have, would you say I have a lesser chance of having a reaction? I don't know if I am allergic or not.


----------



## kaligt55 (Jan 16, 2006)

I think I have an idea. You mentioned that you were hoping to be able to stuff things like in a craft project. Well here in RI our animal shelters are the pitts. A bunch of us got together and started donating our quilts and pillows so the hittens and mons and puppies and moms could have something to sleep on. If you just filled a plastic bag using plastic gloves in case of allergy, tie the pag after letting air out. Then slip the bags into a canvas bag and sew up the open end and bring it to the pound. Oh and don't forget the bag of food it helps.
Really hope you would consider this. 
kali


----------



## kaligt55 (Jan 16, 2006)

instead of a canvas bag, kittens love soft things. I like those furry little throw blankets. Put the plastic bag on a good size square and use stitch withcery to sew it up.
kal


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

DorianVonRichter said:


> Hewee, I read your link to the cotton allergy. I didn't see a percentage of people who get it. I did see where the people affected the most were people who handled unprocessed cotton. Since it is a small amount I have, would you say I have a lesser chance of having a reaction? I don't know if I am allergic or not.


You could put the cotton in a pillow case and use it as a pillow to see if you have any reaction to it before spending money and or taking the time to make a pillow if you are not able to use it because you have a reaction.


----------



## Beta19 (Sep 8, 2008)

I decided to use an old pillow case to make my pillow. So far, I haven't had any allergy and I have to say, it is an incredibly comfortable pillow!! I like all of your suggestions and I think that is why I love this place. Thanks for the help fellas!

P.S. Kaligt55, I know kittens love soft things. I have 6 cats and have actually gone out and bought brand new blankets for our local animal shelter and also donate(can and bag) food to them when I can afford it. By that last comment on thread 11, I say you love animals too. Doesn't it make you feel good inside to care for an animal?http://forums.techguy.org/members/228042-kaligt55.html


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Good to hear you can use the cotton and have no allergy effects. 
Hey a pillow case makes it easy because it is part way made. Just fill and close the end off by sewing or adding zipper. But you may want something thicker the a pillow case or make it so you can put in into another pillow case that would get all the wear.


----------



## kaligt55 (Jan 16, 2006)

Dorian,
I think we have something in comon. I have five. Four kittens and the mother.
Any chance on emailing about kitten problems and joys. I've had kittens and cats all my life but my last cat lasted 23 years and I am a bit out of practice but doing well. My problem is the food and litter. Everyone wants you to take care of the animals, but the prices go up up up for crap. 
kali


----------



## Beta19 (Sep 8, 2008)

I guess we do. I love cats. I've got six inside and four outside. Anytime you need help with them, let me know. I will help however I can. I agree, the prices going up is rediculous, but I think they are worth it. I will pm you my email if you have any questions on cats and kittens like I said, I will help however I can.


----------

